# Fizban~ 10 mo. rescue



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not the best shots, and I can't stack him on my own + take the pic. 

Here he is moving.










standing natural




























I know he's got a bit of a gay tail, though he didn't when I got him at 6 1/2 months. Maybe hanging out with 3 gay tails has influenced his tail carriage!

He's also got a very narrow or I guess you'd call it weak face like some of the show lines.

Just wondering what you all think. He's a year old now. I'll try to upload some recent pics with some better angles.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog! He has such a happy face and erect posture. I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but he is very handsome!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think Fiz is very handsome! His coloring is just gorgeous. And I still think he's got some mal or dutchie in him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No gay tail.







He is a gorgeous color, looks very athletic based on your photos.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You know, he looks a lot like he DOES have Malinois or Dutch shepherd in him. What a beautiful boy! Not a gay tail. He's also only 10 months, he will continue to mature and fill out some. What a stunning color-- a lot like Jamie's Risa!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yay Fizban! He's such a cutie.

He does have a more AKC-lines look to him with his longer stifles and more refined features. But he surely is a handsome boy and in great physical condition too.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanx all! Maybe his tail carriage looks off to me because he's always happy and holds it kinda high!.....Glad not to have a 3rd gay tail!

He is a big runner and has developed some nice musculature. Should Ruth be correct in thinking he were part mal or dutchie, that would further expain his more beefy butt.

I'm still going to try to post some updated pics. I should be able to get them on disk and uploaded by this weekend.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*recent Fizban 11 mo-1 yr*

Here's a few updated shots....still not the best.


aaaand pay no attention to the background....Just noticed it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: recent Fizban 11 mo-1 yr*

Is that poor Kitchi?







At least his face was hid.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow And I still think he's got some mal or dutchie in him.


ditto that


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow And I still think he's got some mal or dutchie in him.
> ...


One could always hope


----------

